

Ask HN: donate a few hacker hours for education - Edmond

I want to port the hundreds of science Sims on PhET (http://phet.colorado.edu/)...These are pretty cool research based Sims for teaching science at various levels.<p>Unfortunately they are all programed in Java and some in flash. I want to port them to the Phyzixlabs.com platform which is an HTML5 (specifically SVG) platform...<p>Any Javascript hackers on HN willing to pickup a couple of Sims and port them to Phyzixlabs? It will all be open source and free. Also I am working on making the platform itself open source.<p>I am willing to donate a copy of the platform to the PhET group along with the ported Sims.<p>I welcome suggestions.<p>Let's disrupt PhET!!!
======
lucastx
Some 30 minutes before reading this, I was outlining what could be a good --
on features/simplicity balance and usability -- free software class platform.

The APPY Notebook [1] looks pretty good! Is it free software?

Also, I don't know if I got it right: is Phyzix Labs a kind of APP store for
APPY notebook?

Is there a way for me to keep track of this? I don't have time to contribute
to it right now, but it's a really cool project.

[1] <http://appynotebook.com/>

~~~
Edmond
Hi!

Phyzixlabs and appynotebook are the same, just different presentations for
different audiences. The App store is built in regardless of the site you
login from.

Phyzixlabs.com would be more of a sims portal where as appynotebook would be
the main website.

I do in fact want to make it free software. I would absolutely love to get in
touch with other hackers who are willing to help.

Even if you can't hack, feel free to spread the word and refer other hackers
to me. Also if you have App ideas let me know. My contact email is in my
profile.

~~~
stjarnljuset
Actually the email field is not public so you'd have to add your email to the
"about" section.

~~~
Edmond
Hi, thanx I didn't realize that. I added it to the "about"...also here it is:
ekemokai using gmail.com

------
bartonfink
Edmond - I'll take a couple. My e-mail address is in my profile - please ping
me if I can help.

~~~
Edmond
Thanks Justin!! I'll email you...

------
chris_p
This sounds very interesting. Drop me an email if you want, my email is in my
profile.

